

Typing vs. Writing - nrjperera
https://medium.com/@nrjperera/typing-vs-writing-a59ad4ebf98f

======
mellavora
some of the advantages of being old-school...

I've seen several studies showing that recall is higher when taking notes via
pen/paper than when taking notes via computer.

The screen hijacks the visual cortex, reducing the amount of processing done
by the rest of the brain.

